# Ovulation Predictor Saliva Microscope



## Tweetiepie

As a PCOS sufferer (and also on Clomid & Metformin) I was wondering whether the Ovulation Predictor Microscope that works with Saliva would be of any use for me??

I have tried Persona before and heard that it did not work for people with PCOS.  Is this the same for the above microscope

Or, is this a complete waste of time and money

Tweets xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth

Have been doing some reading up about it but am not completely convinced as the levels of oestogen in each woman can vary and they don't say what levels can be detected. I can see it makes sense but would want to see more research on it.
Worth seeing if anyone on FF has used it or not as yet and see what their experience has been.

Ruth


----------



## EmmaK

hi Tweetiepie,

I used one of these about 18 months ago when i had pcos!

What a nightmare! I couldn't tell the difference between the patterns! Even during follicle tracking when i knew i was ovulating the pattern didn't change. In fact my dp's saliva looked nearer to ovulation then mine did! 

I found them a complete waste of money!

Good luck!

Love Emmak


----------



## Deb in Oz

I agree - we used it for a while and I became obsessed with trying to read the patterns.  It added to our stress of trying every month because it was never clear if I was or wasn't ovulating.

Definitely not worth the money!


----------



## Tweetiepie

Hi girls,

Thanks for the advise.  I have decided not to buy.  YOu have saved me almost forty quid!!!!!

Take care girlies and lots of cyber hugs,

Tweets xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEECOWDEN

I am 26 years old and was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 16. I am going to undergo Hormone treatment in September, but have been trying to find out if I am ovulating, as I don't have any periods. I purchased an Ovutel saliva monitor. I saw slight ferning on the 7th May, and now again everyday for the last 4 days. Does anyone know if it is possible to get false readings, or am I about to ovulate. I have been testing as advised, e.g. first thing in the morning, or after a two-three hour break from eating or drinking.


----------



## Jellyhead

hi there..
I have pcos and before iui's and ivf i used the saliva test.... i found it easy to use and was able to find a change every month...a couple of times i did not. it did not work for me but nor did the iui's and i think the ivf (so i reckon its my body). If i did not have fertility problems i would go back to using it. I was able to see the ferning.
Good luck
love jelly x


----------

